
Open Food Facts turns 4 ! 3776 contributors, 83K products - teolemon
http://en.blog.openfoodfacts.org/news/open-food-facts-turns-4-83k-food-products-in-open-data
======
stephanebiz
We need more open data on birthday cakes! Food Fact: the more birthday cakes
you eat, the longer you live!

------
brudgers
Homepage: [http://openfoodfacts.org](http://openfoodfacts.org)

A discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8939889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8939889)

------
Rex3848
funky !

------
friedger
Keep going!

------
Douglas6500
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGBhQbmPwH8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGBhQbmPwH8)

